# Found Tank leaking from the side!! Reseal ?



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Hi all,

It was a sad day today, luckily there were only couple of algae eater in the tank and my 13" blue diamond rhom was sold to a new owner 2 weeks ago.
Anyways, i found the side of my tank leaking today and it was bad, is this possible to be resealed? If so, is there anyone out there can do it professionally?
or should i just get a new one?

Please forgive me about the pic quality.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

For your own peace of mind, I would get a new tank. The level of anxiety and stress this will bring if you fixed it is not worth the time.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I could be wrong but looking at the silicone it looks like this tank has been repaired once already. I would go new!!


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

That's not just a reseal. 

The separation is so big, the side glass would need to be stripped out completely and re-attached. 

I vote replace the tank


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd get a new tank.... Then, reseal that one .. It isn't a difficult job, just tedious cleaning off the old silicone and resealing. There's lots of video tutorials up on Youtube to guide you through the process.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ive resealed a bunch of tanks and never had issues but I have decided not to anymore because if something happens I couldn't live with myself


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

The integrity of the glass is fine. I'd just take it apart and refurbish it. Looks like a poor silicone job was done on it already.


----------

